# Rock splitter vs. saw



## fury902 (Jul 22, 2012)

Im a concrete professional who specializes in building retaining walls, so I mainly use preformed block. I recently had a customer ask me to do a stone wall. The money is good enough for me to consider expanding and so im considering some equipment to buy for stone cutting. Generally how precise are hydraulic stone splitters in terms of holding a line? I was considering a stone splitter for bulk cutting and trim saw for touchup. Any recommendations? (The customer has asked to to use stone directly from their property line creek. Theres enough to do the job and Im considering the splitter as I have a creek at home for myself).


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

It all depends on what type of stone you are using and do you plan on sticking them or laying them.


----------



## fury902 (Jul 22, 2012)

Rock type looks sedimentary when i was in the creek the other day...in terms of placement, id like to just place one on top of the other, no sticking.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Some rock splits like it was sawn, some crumbles and some is straight but with a rough face. It depends upon the stone and the way you split it. If the stone is less than 5", a 14" saw is about the same price as a comparable splitter, and much more versatile, speed being about the same.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't stand guillotines myself. they are cumbersome, heavy and slow. I'd use a saw minimally and a hammer and chisel for most of the work


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Stones from a creek>? They sound like round rocks to me.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Unless they've only been in the creek for a few thousand years


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

JBM said:


> Stones from a creek>? They sound like round rocks to me.


Depends on, from where you hail.
Mine are flat with crisp corners. 

D.


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

Learn to use a hammer first.

http://www.trowandholden.com/masonry.php

Rock pick. Mash hammer. 

Daimond blade saws make.....

air pollution (all that dust)

noise pollution

and ugly cuts that new guys often fail to hide/dress properly.

I mostly keep a saw onsite as a warning to the stones, let them know that it's in their best interest to cooperate--but it rarely gets used.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock Headed said:


> I mostly keep a saw onsite as a warning to the stones, let them know that it's in their best interest to cooperate--but it rarely gets used.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

buy your tools here:

super high quality 

http://www.trowandholden.com/


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

AHHHH, the ole threaten the stone trick. Works on some, definitely not on others


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

depends on stone..l use my chisles and bell hammer,4.5 in grinder when needed and when l get serrious l use this.....
http://www.themightyc.com/


----------

